# Sick P



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Does anyone know what this could by my P looks like a piece of his lower lip/jaw is hanging from his mouth. Ill post a pic.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

and another


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

another thing is he just sits at the top of the tank away from all the other p's


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

he sure look sick. it might be a result of a feeding frenzy accident. One of its peers might accidentally bitten its lips. Have him confined in a different tank immediately so he'll have some good time to heal. Dont wait for the course of nature to take its toll. Piranhas have the instinct to recognize the weak, and the weak is the first one to be eliminated.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

poor thing.. :sad:

Looks like he might need some surgery..like snipping off the hanging meat/flesh.

Im no expert, nor am I a doctor.

But i think thats what i would do.. and then turn tempurture to 85-86degrees,
and throw in some Aquarium Salt, nice dosage.

Like I said, im no expert. But thats what I'd probably do for him...

Good Luck-

Id like to hear what the others would have to say on how to heal him.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldnt do anything, he will heal up fine.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

What are the chances of survival for my p? I put him in my 30g tank where i keep my feeders he dident really seem to eat much if any flake fook and is very skiddish when I get near the tank.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

here is another pic if it helps


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

this one is a bit better showing the jaw


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

I really hate to see him die so any help is greatly appreciated. So far I put him in the 30g did a quick water change added some freshwater salt and bio coat. If there is anything else please let me know.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

He looks pretty bad







. But you've done all you can do. Hope he recovers!


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

sorry to hear about it hope your fish gets better. kinda looks a little like a pacu now with the overbite


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It's a wound (probably from being bit). I wouldn't worry about it... just make sure it doesn't get infected. Many fish come in looking like that because they rub their chins raw against the containers during shipping. It should heal quickly.


----------

